# Oh look, another Final Destination movie...



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;zLKR3GdIK80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLKR3GdIK80&feature=related[/video]

I'm a fan of the Final Destination series, even though they made me scared of airplanes and rollercoasters. The latest one, _The Final Destination_, disappointed me deeply because of the bad special effects, and the comedic element. The trailer and poster came out recently, and I've got to say, this one looks promising.


----------



## ShaneDog (May 12, 2011)

I also love the final destination series, but I was extremely disappointed in "The Final Destination" it make me start wondering if the plot had finally gotten old. My disappointment might have been, in part, due to how much I absolutely loved Final Destination 3. (It's my favorite of the series. I mean c'mon a roller coaster massacre how fantastic is that!) 
It's going to take a good deal of creativity and some actually realistic special effects to resurrect the dying series. I hope they do manage to make something great because I don't want final destination to reach it's final destination just yet. (Pun intended.)


----------



## Larry (May 14, 2011)

ShaneDog said:


> I also love the final destination series, but I was extremely disappointed in "The Final Destination" it make me start wondering if the plot had finally gotten old. My disappointment might have been, in part, due to how much I absolutely loved Final Destination 3. (It's my favorite of the series. I mean c'mon a roller coaster massacre how fantastic is that!)
> It's going to take a good deal of creativity and some actually realistic special effects to resurrect the dying series. I hope they do manage to make something great because I don't want final destination to reach it's final destination just yet. (Pun intended.)


 
Agreed. What I love about the series is that the movie has scenarios which depicts events that people have little fear over (planes, rollercoasters, laser eye surgery). Final Destination just addresses those fears and enhance them beyond belief.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2011)

I haven't actually seen the movies, but I'm a fan of them. This looks more serious than the last one, which is a good thing.

And if that guy dies from that acupuncture scene at the end, that's going to be the wussiest death in all of the FD series.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 14, 2011)

So wait...Is this turning into "Final" Fantasy now? When you make a movie called "_*The*_ Final Destination." It's not _final _enough?


----------



## Larry (May 14, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I haven't actually seen the movies, but I'm a fan of them. This looks more serious than the last one, which is a good thing.
> 
> And if that guy dies from that acupuncture scene at the end, that's going to be the wussiest death in all of the FD series.


 
Wait, you haven't seen the movies. Then how are you a fan? Do you just watch the death scenes?

And I'm pretty sure that he won't die... yet. >:T


----------



## Kailombax (May 16, 2011)

I'm surprised their is going to be a 5th one. But then again, I've only seen the first three. I think out of all them, I liked the 1st one most but that's just me. It's the one that freaked me out the most because well, I'm scared of riding on airplanes in real life lolol But the rollercoaster in 3 and the pileup in 2 were pretty freaky as well because like you said, those just like a lot of the events in the movie could depict peoples lesser fears.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 20, 2011)

I love the series, but the last 3d movie was plain awful.


----------



## TwilightV (May 22, 2011)

I liked 2 best because the ending actually gave a sense of closure without killing everyone or turning the survivor(s) insane (albeit in a morbid fashion with the grill explosion).


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 22, 2011)

I hope this one stops the _"I R PSYCHIC I KANZ PREDICT DA DEAFTH PATTURNZ"_ bullshit, 
because I've really hated how blatant they've got with that during the more recent movies.

Just have someone die. 
Don't fucking tell us someone is about to die. And don't hint at how it's going to happen.
The surprise makes it more fun, god damnit!

Also, fuck 3 and 4 / "THE Final".


----------



## Ames (May 22, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> I liked 2 best because the ending actually gave a sense of closure without killing everyone or turning the survivor(s) insane (albeit in a morbid fashion with the grill explosion).


 
The entire theater broke out in laughter at that last scene with the grill.

It was so fucking hilarious and over-the-top.


----------



## foxmusk (May 23, 2011)

Man, i'm sorry, but the final destination plots are disgusting. :V the gist of the movie is "let's make people die in really grotesque and horrible ways! Did they deserve it? fuck no, that's the best part! INNOCENT PEOPLE! "

that's just really unnerving to me, TBH. i feel like this being the fifth movie will make it start being compared to the Saw series, which is entirely different (and good lol).

Just sayin'.

EDIT: i didn't watch the trailer before i posted. After watching it, i can safely say my assumption that the plot is the same is a correct one.


----------



## 8-bit (May 23, 2011)

They stole from Dead Space 2?


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

Am i the only one who laughed at the 2nd Final destination?


----------



## Larry (May 23, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Am i the only one who laughed at the 2nd Final destination?



The only person I laughed at in the movie was the Tommy Lee look-alike and the black dude.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Am i the only one who laughed at the 2nd Final destination?


No, you're not. actually i laughed my ass off in some cases


----------



## Larry (May 23, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No, you're not. actually i laughed my ass off in some cases




Oh yeah, and the mother who got her head stuck in the elevator. LMAO the whole time.


----------

